# Medicare Rules for 95044



## bridie25 (May 7, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone can help me. I have a dermatology practice that does patch tests often.

There are two PA's currently working in the practice. They both saw the same patient one on 4/30 and the other on 5/4. No other charges for these dates of service except for 95044(36 units).

Can anyone tell me if Medicare has a limit on how many of these tests they will pay for with a time frame? I.E. once per year, once per lifetime.


Any help is appreciated Thanks


----------



## Texascoder64 (May 7, 2015)

My MAC is Novitas in Texas - I have billed 60 units before with no denial.
I would call her MAC and ask if there are any limits or look up this cpt's coverage policy with CMS


----------



## Texascoder64 (May 7, 2015)

My MAC is Novitas in Texas - I have billed 60 units before with no denial.
I would call your MAC and ask if there are any limits or look up this cpt's coverage policy with CMS


----------



## 1kathym (May 12, 2015)

MAC so cal Noridian. Allowed units are 75.


----------

